
Welcome to 'the Matrix': At FedEx's sorting hub, 1 night, 1.5M packages - zachlatta
https://www.cnet.com/news/at-fedex-sorting-packages-1-5-million-at-a-time/
======
CaliforniaKarl
Should be marked (2014), but otherwise it's good!

